# Another ACPI issue....

## cyrus

Hi folks !

I own a Toshiba Satellite 1900-102 with a compilant APM1.2 and ACPI1.0b Bios but i had much trouble getting power management to work. I'm using the 2.4.18-xfs Kernel of Gentoo Linux. At first i tried to use only APM but it didn't work. The APM driver compiled into the kernel loaded successfully but the user command "apm" didn't show any information about the battery load.

apm --standby seems to work, but when i try to wake the notebook up it crashes and reboots. So i decieded to kick apm and try acpi and this time everythig seems to work fine...

I can get information about the battery and ac-adapter and i installed the acpid. So when i click the powerbutton the computer shuts down.

Now my question is: How can i put the computer in standby or suspend mode ? I can't find any user space utilities that to what "apm --standby" do for apm.

Greetings from Germany,

Cyrus

----------

## tekmage

You can go into /etc/acpi/events and edit  'default' which is the acpi daemon configuration file. Add the event(s) you want  trap along with a script for the corresponding action (there is a default.sh script in /etc/acpi that powers off the computer when you press the power buttion you can use as an example).

regards,

rca

----------

## cyrus

yes, i know. But this seems to be the only thing i can to with the acpi stuff right now....

My problem is that i don't know how to suspend/standby my laptop. (i search a command that does what apm -s does for apm)

----------

